# Inside an atlas turnout switch



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Can anyone show me a picture of the inside of an Atlas turn out switch? I'd like to put LED lights on either side of the switch button to indicate that the switch is either open or closed but don't want to destroy a switch to find out how to do this. Or if it can be done. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For most HO switches, you have to latch the status separately to accomplish this. Just figuring out the position of the switch requires some feedback that isn't present with a stock switch.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The button on the switch makes the turnout go one way or the other. Couldn't it also light a LED--red for the turnout and green for straight through.
Just wondered if this is possible with a simple DC setup? 
This is the remote switch not the turnout machine at the turnout. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's my point, O-scale switches like the O22 provide feedback to light the correct light with the switch position, I don't know of any HO switches that do that.

The switch machine is just a couple of coils that switch with momentary current being applied to the correct coil. However, there are no feedback contacts in the switch to signal it's position to the remote control.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

This is something I've been thinking about too. I'm sure someone somewhere has a solution. Hopefully a simple relatively inexpensive solution. 
My plan for now is to put a simple on-off-on toggle with a LED right beside the momentary on-off-on toggle that controls the switch. I'm sure I'll mess up a few times, more than a few I'm sure, remembering to throw the second toggle.

Open to any and all suggestions. Remember that I'm electrically challenged.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not tried this but I think it may work. use two switch machines, one for the lights and one for the track. The one for the lights can be mounted under the table. Its pointer turns off and on the LEDs. To wire it just run two of each wire to one controller. I have done this to control multiple switches with one controller.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use the Atlas 200 snap-switch, it is basically a latching relay that will retain the last setting, works like a champ.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, I called my buds over at atlas and they whipped this switch just for you all!







OK, real story, I'm a member of the Atlas golden spike club and they just sent me one of these to look at! Oh and if anyone wants this one just yell, I do tortoise S.M.'s so I don't need this one.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not old enough for that fancy switch. Says so right there in the lower right corner.:laugh:
However that is exactly what I'm looking for but then I'd have to buy twenty of them so they would all be alike. Did Atlas mention what the cost of the switch is? Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's my point, O-scale switches like the O22 provide feedback to light the correct light with the switch position, I don't know of any HO switches that do that.
> 
> The switch machine is just a couple of coils that switch with momentary current being applied to the correct coil. However, there are no feedback contacts in the switch to signal it's position to the remote control.


I see what you mean John but the actual turnout itself doesn't have to give feedback to the control switch. There is constant current to the control switch that is available to the button to send a signal to the turnout to move the points. I was looking for a way for the button to provide the current to the LEDS on either side of it or to switch the current from left to right. If it's only a momentary contact then that won't work.
I'll take one apart at work today and see what's in there. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's only a momentary contact inside the switch.

OTOH, the Atlas #57 Deluxe Switch Control Box is only $12.95 on the Atlas site, so I'm guessing that if you find a dealer with a discount, you can probably get them for around $10 or so.

I'd still lean to the snap switch if it were me, I don't think I'd want 20 of those slightly large things with exposed connections on my control panel. My take would be a red and green LED and a momentary return to center miniature toggle switch for each control and the snap switch relay hidden inside.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Use a DPDT and pushbutton to control the switch. One lead of the DPDT swich will light the LED left or right (red or green) and the other side will throw the switch. Since the altas switch motors do not require constant power then you use the push button to energize the switch through the second set of terminals in the DPDT switch. I can draw a schematic if you need.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That sounds a little kludgy, you have to manually switch the switch, then push the button? If you switch the switch and miss pushing the button, the lights don't agree with the switch positions. I bought a bunch of the Atlas Snap Switches for $5/ea, and they're perfect for this task and won't give you false indications. A SPDT center off switch and the snap switch and you have the proper indication all the time.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

This is getting way too involved so I'll just use the regular switch and the heck with it for now. I want to sell the layout anyway so I can build another one. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the Snap Switch couldn't be easier, you just parallel the two coils with the coils on the switch, and wire the indicator lights to the DPDT contacts of the Snap Switch. Very easy and straightforward.


----------

